# im new, i have an s13



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

hi all, im new to the forums, ive been checking things out and finally decided to register. i have a 1992 240sx coupe, maroon, all stock, automatic tranny, bout to do a swap soon, still deciding on what to do. if yall have any ideas to what i should do with my car, let me know. :thumbup:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

welcome... and you need to put a LS6 in your 240. You would be the first.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

stick with turbo powered machines, they are a hell of alot more fun to drive


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i can already see the future of this thread...


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i can already see the future of this thread...



Good thing that you did. No OT (Off-Topic) posts are allowed in the technical forums! Deleted all unnecessary posts.


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

Can you drive a 5 speed? And have you looked through the threads on here about RB25 swaps or CA18 swaps?


----------



## SnowMongoose (Apr 28, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> welcome... and you need to put a LS6 in your 240. You would be the first.



LS6?
forgive me, but what is that?

swaps are key!
RB if you can pull it, SR if not...

just get rid of that truck engine
(no offense to KA fans  )


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

SnowMongoose said:


> LS6?
> forgive me, but what is that?
> 
> swaps are key!
> ...


ls6 is in one of those old school camaros, i think the yenko camaro(?) i just saw it on speed channel bout 20 minutes ago, they were talkin bout yenkos and camaros and mentioned something bout ls6, wasnt really paying attention becuz they talking bout boring domestics.


----------



## Enthalpy (Mar 17, 2004)

TuFoteeSX said:


> ls6 is in one of those old school camaros, i think the yenko camaro(?) i just saw it on speed channel bout 20 minutes ago, they were talkin bout yenkos and camaros and mentioned something bout ls6, wasnt really paying attention becuz they talking bout boring domestics.



nope.

LS6 is the engine out of the C5 Corvette Z-06 model.


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

What I would do if I was you, looking for power and support,

Rear sway bay, front and rear strut bars. LSD (limited Slip Differential) U have a DOHC engine so I would go for a good AEM or Injen intake, a decent exhaust, NGK plus and wires and now u have a real nice increase on handling and a small but noticable boost in power. U have a powerful engine already unless u have big bucks to spend keep the KA.


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

Enthalpy said:


> nope.
> 
> LS6 is the engine out of the C5 Corvette Z-06 model.


i got owned!


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

^^^^ yes u did and by Ethalpy :thumbup: ahhahahahah dont worry happens to every1 lol


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

hahahahaa know your place and your roll..... :dumbass: LOL


----------

